# Lfts 10/28



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Come on guys wakey wakey, Who's heading out this morning. I can't make it out until Saturday morning good luck today guys. And stick a rage in the cage


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm up and will be hobbling out in a few.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Running a couple of errands this morning. Will be LFTS this afternoon for the next four days a little mini pre-Rut-cation. Good luck LFTS'ers if you are making it out there this morning, May you arrows and blots find their mark. Whitetails beware!!!!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Still at work now but will be driving out to Barry County this afternoon to hunt for a few days! Good luck!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I’m headed out in a bit for another short sit before going into work and then I’ll be out tonight as well. Good luck today.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out the door. Hoping for a great morning. Lots of fresh rut sign popping up. Good luck all!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Headed to some public land for a ground hunt. Just hoping for a nice doe to walk by! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope y'all see some consistent action.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Heading out to hit it hard while the getting is good. Good luck all and no short cuts on safety.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Going to try the front yard today. Yesterday was slow. Hopefully today some of the local does start getting harassed by bucks. They seem to be walking around carefree, not looking behind them all the time. Good luck, and be safe.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck out there today. I will be following along from the office. Hope to get out tomorrow eve and then all weekend.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just got off work and heading out in Lenawee county. Trying to turn this season around. Might try some rattling 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Jumpin on the gator soon and heading back looks like I’m flying solo this morning so plenty of choices on where to sit


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Headed out shortly to the stand. Got the day off. Saw a small 5pt and a doe yesterday. Hopefully something shows up.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

About to step out of the truck, GT county public again today. Nice to finally have a breeze this morning. I will be over an active community scrape, my big guy was using it a lot but hasn't in ten days. I am embarrassed to admit that I am dragging a little this morning. Hunting is already wearing me out a little. Need to recharge, ohio rut vacation starts Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Up and in ready for some sun after two days of rain. Hopefully the deer will like it as well.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dad, myself, and oldest son are locked and loaded. Been sitting for 20 min. Boy it’s taking forever to get light out this morning. Just starting to see the pond I’m set up next against. Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Just took some time off Friday afternoon. 
Looks like fri and sat morning are gonna be good,then windy rest of weekend.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out in Calhoun co. Beautiful morning!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty tight quarters this morning. The view from a tripod in the pines. The place is full of rubs and scrapes.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Tucked in the woods


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sitting on the edge of a bedding area 2 bucks chasing in there. Ones a wide 8 the other small basket 8


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be watching you @bigbucks160 give me a reason to need to leave work and find some blood!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I left for work. Took three left turns and ended up in a tree stand. I'll try again later!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Spike came in walking fast...hit my wind like he had air brakes and froze...turned and left...hope the big guy didn't notice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Back in toward my swamp. Four antlerless so far. Also have a fawn blating looking for mommy.Heard a pack of yotes cut loose half mile away.vHunt til noon today guys and gals, you might be surprised. Enjoy the day. Gotta go just heard some brush break!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

This morning view. Sitting in 10 yard wide fence line with a pinch point and pond to my left and cut bean field to my right.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here comes the heater


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck this morning! Looks like a great day to be out. I have today and tomorrow of work then off for 5 days. It's that time!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

I’m really pissed had a job to do this morning and the customer just canceled. Hate lost mornings in the stand.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Only a doe but it’s fun be up close and personal lol. 5 bucks and bunch does so far


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Been in a tree since 7 chx county. I think it’s windy


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Sitting on the edge of a bedding area 2 bucks chasing in there. Ones a wide 8 the other small basket 8
> View attachment 594379


Great string color combo. 

Last day of work for me for the week. Should have 4 good days of hunting. Really torn on where I want to hunt.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wife got called into work so likely not going to hit public like I wanted to this afternoon. Got a couple private options to pick from, just depends on the wind.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Live from the home office. Two small bucks looking for love in my back yard.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

The brush buster.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 594427
> 
> Live from the home office. Two small bucks looking for love in my back yard.


Maybe a deer on the other side of the pond on edge of field???


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

First morning sit for me. Pleasantly surprised by the nice breeze kicking up after last night's stillness. 7 bucks so far. Four toddlers, three teenagers. Only one of the 2.5s was acting "rutty." The rest very casual. Watched the last one bed down about an hour ago.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Go get’um boys......stuck at work today then a half day tomorrow. Should be in a tree tomorrow afternoon and I have nothing to do but hunt until next Wednesday!
Flight


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Alot of leaves will be gone in the next five days. It will let you see more, but so can they.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wide 8 that’s been around all morning. Closest I was about 70yds. Multiple small bucks also. Fun morning!!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 594427
> 
> Live from the home office. Two small bucks looking for love in my back yard.


You didn't just happen to recently purchase your home, did you? 
Looks very familiar.
<----<<<


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> First morning sit for me. Pleasantly surprised by the nice breeze kicking up after last night's stillness. 7 bucks so far. Four toddlers, three teenagers. Only one of the 2.5s was acting "rutty." The rest very casual. Watched the last one bed down about an hour ago.


About time you joined the party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sniper said:


> About time you joined the party.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well, I've really had no visuals or pics of anything super exciting, so I decided to get back to basics and stay a little conservative. I'll jump in with both feet this weekend. Three week vacation starts. Been definitely feeling the itch to hit go for about a week.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.[/QUO
> 
> I feel your pain OGB


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Well that sucks. Hopefully he will be back.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Sorry OGB, if you are anything like me you will probably be thinking about that one every 3 seconds for the next few days....sucky feeling.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just before daylight had a deer cruise by heading toward the bedding area to the east of me. About half hour later I did a series of grunt calls ,not 5 minutes later I notice a deer coming up the ridge threw the saddle. It's a spike buck grunting every step he took. He passed right under my stand then nose down followed my tracks the way I came in. Ruffly hour later a doe came running by from the bedding area to the east, so I thought this is it. Got ready, nothing. She must of been getting harassed by that spike. 
Another thing didn't hear or see a single squirrel, those guys that have been squirrel hunting around me must of cleaned them out.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


So sorry you will get another chance.I use remember my misses more than kills.Drive me nuts thinking. About them.Id bet money on you getting 2nice ones before season is over


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Thats a bummer for sure!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Well, I've really had no visuals or pics of anything super exciting, so I decided to get back to basics and stay a little conservative. I'll jump in with both feet this weekend. Three week vacation starts. Been definitely feeling the itch to hit go for about a week.


Same approach I've been taking. I haven't done a morning sit yet but that changes Friday as does this wet, damp, nasty weather pattern we've been in.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Sorry OGB, if you are anything like me you will probably be thinking about that one every 3 seconds for the next few days....sucky feeling.


Or, if you're like me, for the next couple of decades.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> Or, if you're like me, for the next couple of decades.


:lol: It usually goes away after shooting a buck of equal size. I'm sure OGB won't have a problem doing that this year.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> :lol: It usually goes away after shooting a buck of equal size. I'm sure OGB won't have a problem doing that this year.


Yes, it helps ease the sting but, the ones I've missed still haunt me to this day and some of those have been, literally, 30 years ago! lol


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It's useless hunting today, the wind is gusting to 35 mph and from watching the leaves, is coming out if every direction. Maybe I'll go pull a cam card to entertain myself.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Ouch. 
Biggest cloud of hair I watched rise was off a does back.
Called her in with a fawn distress and the broadhead just nicked skin.
If I hadn't seen it at the shot, I'd have been convinced she was hit well.
Still, tracked her about fifty yards to be doubly sure. A couple quarter inch drops of blood.

A rifle hit plump buck hit high on the entrance side left two hairs (well , I only found the couple) from a low exit. Eightyish yard run left little blood and a dead deer.

My unsolicited advice for such occasion as yours , after confirming white hair was not from an exit wound , is to wait until you are at least two hundred yards from your stand before you yell and scream and jump up and down.
Take a practice shot to know you're still on , then back to plotting your next hunt.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

5 does, 1 button head and a decent buck nothing in range. Time for some lunch and a nap. Probably sit out until Friday to try and get rid of this dang cold


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Man OGB, I am sorry to hear that. Happens to the best of us.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Bummer OGB ! hopefully redemption this evening, know you'll be out 

As will I. Headed out the door at 2, be sitting at 2:30


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful day out here on state land


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Out at the farm. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 594547


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Back at it again 
Doe and a fawn ripping through this morning nothing following. 
Good ones on camera just need them to show up!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at a stand I hunted Sunday I usually give them more of a break but I’ve seen a big buck on this field last two days. Wind is decent but not perfect. I want to get a closer look at him before he’s gone.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I am so sad...had to work til 5 so no hunting today for me... Good luck all!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 594543
> 
> Beautiful day out here on state land


Is that stand above John or below?


----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally figured out how to get pic to load..830 this mornin lapeer state land


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice buck Flag!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 594543
> 
> Beautiful day out here on state land


I sure hope you score! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

flagchaser said:


> Finally figured out how to get pic to load..830 this mornin lapeer state land


great state land buck congrats. Wanna share the story?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Back in. First time in this new set up close to my house. Hay field 75 yards behind me. I believe this place has some long overlooked potential. Combines are rolling all over the neighborhood.


----------



## syrio (Dec 15, 2018)

This morning I experienced my first doe parade. Drew back and started to creep around the tree (in a saddle). Nearly lined up on the last doe but she was hard quartered to and then they all headed up a ridge. I had seen a young buck take this path the day before. They turned up hill just short of my main shooting lane. The irony is I was debating between two trees and had I chosen the other could’ve shot any one of them. 

And just now had a second first. Set up over some fresh scrapes I had found while scouting yesterday afternoon. About a mile from the parking lot. In walks two hunters, a man and his wife, they don’t see me in the tree so I quietly say hello. They say hello and something else then proceed to walk right under me and back in behind me. Too late to get in another spot so hope the deer are bedding to my west and not south.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out just need to regain my edge right now I don't feel it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

flagchaser said:


> View attachment 594557


Congrats man! Getting it done on state land is not easy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dad, son and myself are back in. Just hoping to see a deer tonight! Lol. They just dropped off a 200 ton crane 200 yds off my property line. Gotta love windmill construction in Late October! Hope the deer don’t notice.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Have been in. Long wheel back hope to make it up the hill I went down. Thinking my buddy will get a phone call to help drag and gut anyways !! Been waiting for this wind. Cut "his" tracks on the way in. Put some dominant buck piss on my wheels every so often on way back. Anticipation is at an all time high. Wind in face and tucked up with ghillie suit. They won't know what hit em


Good luck AJ. Hope you get him


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Back out just need to regain my edge right now I don't feel it.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Back in. First time in this new set up close to my house. Hay field 75 yards behind me. I believe this place has some long overlooked potential. Combines are rolling all over the neighborhood.
> View attachment 594559


Are you a fan of the new stand?. I was wondering cause I believe you shoot a vertical bow?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

20’ up in Berrien, first time in this location with a couple good ones on camera occasionally. May try some soft grunts a little later to see if anyone is nearby and in the mood. Congratulations to those successful hunters already today, and good luck to those of us out still trying!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

John Hine said:


> Lumps hell! He’s missing a leg!!


Hmmm. How did I miss that


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> Good luck all! Sat this one out smoking garlic and cracked black pepper Caribou summer sausage.
> View attachment 594605


Ill give that six likes.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

9 total tonight. Last deer through was a shooter buck I think, hard to say as it was after last light. Also watched a small buck work a scrape over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> Good luck all! Sat this one out smoking garlic and cracked black pepper Caribou summer sausage.
> View attachment 594605


Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

No deer tonight, just this turkey.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This is the only deer that gave me a shot
opportunity tonight. I had a button buck go through but he never gave me a good angle. This guy looked delicious but I will have to shoot another gnarled old buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

plugger said:


> This is the only deer that gave me a shot
> opportunity tonight. I had a button buck go through but he never gave me a good angle. This guy looked delicious but I will have to shoot another gnarled old buck.
> View attachment 594665
> 
> ...


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Slow night for me, only a lone 6 point, but he has all kinds of character/junk and will be cool in about 2 years.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Nothing tonight for me. back again on the morning.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

No but it does look like in this picture.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sewey said:


> No deer tonight, just this turkey.
> View attachment 594659


Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad got a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS dad !! MR.Smitty, kickers are bad ass 



flagchaser said:


> Finally figured out how to get pic to load..830 this mornin lapeer state land


CONGRATS !



Biggbear said:


> So you guys have property with bucks like this running all over, and you run bear hounds? Do you have a sister? I'm married, but I'm willing to leave her for all that!!
> 
> Congrats to your Dad, great buck!


 .....seriously 



Sewey said:


> No deer tonight, just this turkey.
> View attachment 594659


Congrats, my 1st and only bird is with a bow in October too. 



Well I didn't see a deer...1st sit at private I believe where I didn't see a deer. Homeowner informed me he hunted "down there" with a north wind and was blown at a "few" times:banghead3.. His property and can only let em know if the winds hitting ya in the back of the head and the deer ya want in front of ya then it might be the wrong wind !!! I always look for a + in life for situations.. It was a long wheel back with some half ass ditches etc and I thought for sure I'd fall outta chair AT LEAST once.. stayed in chair and in and out without a fuss + .. can only hope it wasn't the buck I seen on Saturday that blew at him. Didn't ask what day he hunted.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad got a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you father Smitty! That’s one heck of a buck!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad got a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad got a B1G1! Congrats to the crew!


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Seen probably my biggest Michigan buck I have ever seen tonight, Hillsdale county 6pm, across the field next woodlot over, didn't have rattling horns with me, had he turned left instead of right, he would have come right to my stand with an hour of daylight. Ugh. Exciting however. Beautiful night in the tree.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Had a great buck come in. Took the shot and blew it. All I found was some really short white hair and no blood anywhere. Hopefully he's fine.


Bummer OGB, sorry to hear this. It has happened to all of us, more than once for myself. Dust yourself off and get back in the stand, there’s still plenty of time for redemption and it’s not even November yet. Good luck.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad got a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s about time someone killed something in Smithville! Joking of course! Congratulations Papa Smitty! Crazy the action you guys are seeing right now. Gotta imagine a few more are gonna drop soon in Smithville!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally went out first time.Friend pul my cards from my cameras and had real nice one so I said hell with pain and went.Felt good to be out .had some does close and one little six point about ten yards.SURE DID FEEL GOOD TO GET BACK HOME AND IN MY RECLINER.IT REALLY HURTS TO SIT STRAIGHT UP.Heres picture why I went


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Pic


----------

